# Dell Dimension 8400 / Windows XP pro / no sound



## jds6up (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi,

I have reinstalled twice my Dell Dimension 8400, once with XP Home french SP 1, once with XP Pro in english SP3.

Let's talk about the second reinstallation (I had the same behaviour with the first one but it was some time ago).

After the successfull installation, I was playing some music with ITune (mp3s) continuing to install OSS software. Like VMWare server, Picasa or Chrome.

I shut the pc down, and I realised the next day that I had no sound any more. No startup sound, no system sound, no music, neither with the headphone nor the loudspeakers.

What I installed last, which changes caused the problem is difficult for me to know. 

I tried to uninstall and reinstall the drivers, but no improvement.

I checked with the driver manager, everything ok.
Same in the Bios (I have updated it to the latest version of the Bios before I had trouble).

Last peace of info, I have two drivers: SoundMax Integrated Digital Audio, and Creative SB Audigy2.

Thanks for any help.

Jean-Daniel


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

What is the usb unknown device? 

What is the sound card? . . SoundMax or reative? I would uninstall both drivers . . beboot, and then load the right one


----------



## jds6up (Sep 6, 2008)

Hello and thanks,

I tried to load one after the other knowing that the creative sb audigy came after the SoundMax, and after it started to work.

No improvement.

Jean-Daniel


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

simpswr;1690775
What is the usb unknown device?
What is the sound card? . . SoundMax or reative? I would uninstall both drivers . . beboot said:


> You have two sounds cards???


----------



## jds6up (Sep 6, 2008)

The USB unknown device is an unknown problem. But I had it before the sound problem.
(I couldn't find a solution for it yet, but it doesn't cause me my trouble yet.)

For the cards, I'm suppose to have only one IDE card (the creative one). The funny thing, is that before I install it, ie I've only install the SoundMax driver, I had the sound.

So as you suggested it, I uninstalled the creative driver and reboot. Nothing better..

I read in a forum that I could have a sound card on the mothercard and an additionnal one (GeForce card as far as I know (didn't open the box tonight).

I'll try to have a better info about the sound card soon.

Thanks a lot.

Jean-Daniel


----------



## jds6up (Sep 6, 2008)

Here is what Dell auto diagnostic tells me about my audio drivers:

USB Audio Device 
Creative Audigy Audio Processor (WDM) 
SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio


----------



## jds6up (Sep 6, 2008)

The software I installed:
Logiciel 
Nom Version 
Google Gears 0.4.17.0 
Microsoft Software Update for Web Folders (English) 12 12.0.4518.1014 
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007 12.0.4518.1014 
Microsoft Office Groove Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007 12.0.4518.1014 
Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2007 12.0.4518.1014 
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2007 12.0.4518.1014 
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007 12.0.4518.1014 
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007 12.0.4518.1014 
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007 12.0.4518.1014 
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007 12.0.4518.1014 
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2007 12.0.4518.1014 
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007 12.0.4518.1014 
Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2007 12.0.4518.1014 
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007 12.0.4518.1014 
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007 12.0.4518.1014 
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007 12.0.4518.1014 
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007 12.0.4518.1014 
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007 12.0.4518.1014 
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007 12.0.4518.1014 
Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007 12.0.4518.1014 
WebFldrs XP 9.50.7523 
VMware Server 1.0.6.91891 
Apple Software Update 2.1.0.110 
Crash Analysis Tool 1.00.0001 
VMware VmCOM Scripting API 1.0.6.91891 
Apple Mobile Device Support 2.0.1.5 
QuickTime 7.50.61.0 
Bonjour 1.0.104 
Broadcom Gigabit Integrated Controller 7.03.09 
VMware Server Standalone 1.0.6.91891 
VMware VmPerl Scripting API 1.0.6.91891 
IIS6 Manager 0 
iTunes 7.7.1.11 
Dell Driver Reset Tool 1.02.0000 
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 2.0.50727 
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 1.1.4322 
Google Earth 4.3.7284.3916 
VMware Management Interface 1.0.6.91891


----------



## jds6up (Sep 6, 2008)

For the usb device in the first screen capture with the yellow question mark, it was an old webcam I forgot about. I removed it and the error disappeared.


----------



## jds6up (Sep 6, 2008)

I have a new thing to add. Sometimes, switching the PC on, I hear half of the startup sound. It is like if there is a conflict which occurs only after a while in the process of booting.

How can I have a list of everything starting up at boot time?

Thanks for any help.

Jean-Daniel


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

jds6up said:


> Here is what Dell auto diagnostic tells me about my audio drivers:
> 
> USB Audio Device *<==== You have a usb audio device???*
> Creative Audigy Audio Processor (WDM)
> SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio


I am struggling with the two audio devices . . they are likely fighting with each other.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

jds6up said:


> I have a new thing to add. Sometimes, switching the PC on, I hear half of the startup sound. It is like if there is a conflict which occurs only after a while in the process of booting.
> 
> *Likley the two audio cards fighting . . *
> 
> ...


----------



## jds6up (Sep 6, 2008)

The USB Audio Devise was related to the webcam. As I disconnected it, it is not there anymore.

I don't understand why it is a problem to have more than one sound card, as I cannot remove the mother card embedded one. If I don't install SoundMax, I still have no sound, and I have a "new hardware detected" message inviting me to install the SoundMAx driver.

With two (or more) drivers, I can choose the device I want to use in the sounds and audio devices properties. It was the case, for example, when I had a headphone driver as well (not installed yet as I'm troubleshooting).

I didn't know about the msconfig! Great to know that .

I tried to desactivate all the startup elements. No sound after reboot.

Weird!

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

It is weird . . . . I don't inderstand why a webcam is reported as a sound device . . I guess it has a mic, but does it also have speakers????

Do you have a pci sound card installed? . . is it the Creative Audigy Audio Processor (WDM) or the SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio?

Try installing the Creative Patch and see if the sound works . . They should be on the Dell drivers site

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=3&fileid=119882


----------



## jds6up (Sep 6, 2008)

Yes, the webcam has a micro, but no speakers. But it is uninstalled now.

The Creative Audigy Audio P. is a pci sound card. The SoundMax is on the mainboard.

When I try to install the creative patch, I have an error message telling me that the necessary hardware is missing..

I'm going to remove the pci card and will tell you what new after that.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

jds6up said:


> I'm going to remove the pci card and will tell you what new after that.


Excellent idea . .


----------



## Ashcroft (Mar 17, 2010)

jds6up said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have reinstalled twice my Dell Dimension 8400, once with XP Home french SP 1, once with XP Pro in english SP3.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem. Did you ever find a resolution? Thanks.


----------



## jds6up (Sep 6, 2008)

No, I could not find a solution.

As I now use this PC as a second choice, I gave up.

But I'm still interested if you can achieve anything.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Which card are you wanting to use? Onboard or PCI? Have you removed or disable the other one?


----------



## Ashcroft (Mar 17, 2010)

jds6up said:


> No, I could not find a solution.
> 
> As I now use this PC as a second choice, I gave up.
> 
> But I'm still interested if you can achieve anything.


The problem:
I have a Dell Dimension 8400. After installing XP Home Edition, my OEM Creative Sound Blaster card would only work immediately after I installed the driver (downloaded from Dell). The sound would switch off whenever I rebooted the computer, and I had to reinstall the driver to get it to work (temporarily) again. 

(Along the way, I also had a problem with the Dell not even recognizing the existence of the Sound Blaster card. That resolved after I physically removed the card and reinserted it.) 

Dell customer support said that the OEM Creative Sound Blaster card was no longer supported by Dell or Creative, and I should buy a new card with a new driver. Short of that, they recommended that I remove my Sound Blaster card and use the onboard audio instead. That worked, but was unsatisfactory because I wanted the better sound quality of the Sound Blaster card. 

The solution:
I'm using simple analog speakers. I noticed that the "Digital Output Only" box was unchecked immediately after reinstalling the Sound Blaster driver (when the sound worked), but inexplicably became checked after I rebooted (when the sound didn't work). The "Digital Output Only" box is at Start->Settings->Control Panel->Sounds and Audio Devices->Volume Advanced…

I unselected the "Digital Output Only" box, and it has stayed unselected ever since, (through multiple reboots). The sound continues to work. Apparently the unchecked box checked itself after the initial driver installation, but doesn't check itself now that I've explicitly unchecked it. This headache apparently turns out to have a simple solution in my case, and I hope it works for you. If that doesn't work, make sure that the onboard sound is shut off in the BIOS. 

Good luck.


----------



## Puttygutt (May 15, 2010)

I had the same problem. Windows XP and the newer Creative drivers for the Audigy 2ZS appear to conflict. I rolled back the Audigy driver to version 5.12.4.445 Date: 8/17/2004 and the sound works fine.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

So this problem is now solved?


----------

